# HDMI Simplay cable?



## pierce3381 (Jun 26, 2007)

the President of Next Generation Home Products came to Perfect 10 to chat with the Tech's about HDMI cable. Aside from all the neat looking gadgets he brought along he mentioned an HDMI cable that he called Simplay.

Apparently this cable (unlike other HDMI cables) will eliminate compatibility issues between any equipment that isn't setup to "shake hands" with the HDMI port. I know there's a few TV's out there that will not work with some products due to the pinout's being different. Apparently not all products with HDMI are the same pinout.

there's alot of neat toys they manufacture. We carry a few of them.
http://www.nextgenerationhomeproducts.com/


----------



## 21hawk (Nov 16, 2006)

I thought Simplay was a testing standard that assured a device's HDMI was compatible with all other Simplay compliant devices. You are saying that there is a cable that basically fixes incompatibility issues? Interesting.


----------



## pierce3381 (Jun 26, 2007)

That's the way he made it sound. He said they should be labeled on the packaging somewhere.


----------

